
Explain: Why i5 has higher Geekbench score than i7 (see detail) - awaisraad
How come a 3rd generation desktop computer has more geekbench rating than an i7 4th gen laptop?<p>3rd Gen Dell Desktop, Linux
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;browser.geekbench.com&#x2F;v4&#x2F;cpu&#x2F;3924942<p>4th Gen HP Notebook, Win 10
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;browser.geekbench.com&#x2F;v4&#x2F;cpu&#x2F;3925075
======
quickben
You are comparing i5-3470 @ 3.60 GHz vs i7-4510U @ 2.00 That U on the end says
it's ultra low voltage CPU.

They are not similar. One is a very limited few watts CPU for mobile devices,
the other one is a desktop variant allowed to pull all power it wants.

Some semi-relevant information of how branding can produce confusion:

[https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/intel-renames-core-m-
core...](https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/intel-renames-core-m-core-i)

------
CPAhem
Because the i7 in your notebook is not really an i7, Intel just calls it that.
It is a marketing term.

Your desktop i5 is a real quad core, and can run faster and has bigger caches.
Unless you have the -HQ i7 series you are limited to two cores (+2 virtual
hyper threaded ones).

